

Mastercard: Merchants Now Allowed to Add Surcharge for Credit Card Purchases - 18pfsmt
http://newsroom.mastercard.com/2012/07/13/mastercard-speaks-out-on-u-s-merchant-settlement/

======
antidoh
I wonder how long the fee would last if people did a chargeback/return every
time they noticed the fee.

